# American made chef knife



## jtodd (Feb 15, 2021)

LOCATION
What country are you in?
USA



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
Chef

Are you right or left handed?
Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
Either

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
210-240mm

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
No

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
$600



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
Slicing mincing vegetables, slicing meats 

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
I have a Cuisinart forged set and a Shun Dual Core kiritsuke. The dual core kiritsuke is my go to knife.

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.) Pinch grip

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.) Push cut, slicing, sometimes rock with herbs

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

At the age of 41, we just found out that we are expecting our first child. Maybe a bit sappy, but I want a hand crafted, American made chef's knife that I can someday pass down. My father gave me a hunting knife when I was younger. Unfortunately, I don't hunt. But I do love to cook and I want to share this joy. 

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)? After trying to study up, I'm more interested in fit and finish and grind. 

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)? Balance 

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)? Push cutting and slicing 

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)? Good edge retention 



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
Yes
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
Yes

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
Yes



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS:
I know my budget limits my options. But I'd be okay with a used knife in good condition.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 15, 2021)

I would go with a Dave Martell 240 gyuto with western handle.










Martell Knives


Kitchen Knives, knife, kitchen, chef, cook, restaurant, food, culinary, Martell, custom, cut, Japanese, gyuto, sujihiki, nakiri, petty, parer, butcher, slicer




martellknives.com


----------



## daveb (Feb 15, 2021)

Martell is a great suggestion, esp if you find one in stainless.

Another great one is the HSC AEBL that is listed here: FS gyuto AEB-L

And 6 bills does not limit your options by any means. When you get around 400+, any nuances will be lost on most users.

Good luck!


----------



## Kgp (Feb 15, 2021)

Laser, Shihan, Taylor Edgington, Alex Horn, Harner. I’ve got all of these makers and don’t plan on parting with any of them. All can get you something well within your budget.


----------



## jtodd (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 16, 2021)

You definitely have options at that price range. 
I'll second recommendations for the knives of Dave Martell, Butch Harner, and Harbeer (HSCIII) (I own one each from from Dave and HSC and a couple from Butch).
Slight typo above, the correct spelling is Tony LASEUR. Seems to be very open to making what people want. Shihan (Shehan Prull) seems that way as well, and is also highly respected.
I've never owned one of his knives, but he seems well regarded and since he was already mentioned, you might want to take a look at this thread from The Edge (Taylor Edgington): Thinking of doing a group buy


----------



## ragz (Feb 16, 2021)

I would recommend HVB by mert









Hunter Valley Blades by Mert Tansu 217mm Forged Gyuto #7


Steel: 52100 Carbon Steel HRC: 63/64 Construction: Monosteel Length: 217x49mm 5.30mm Spine at heel Finish: Machine Finish Blacksmith: Mert Tansu Handle: Bocote




homebutcher.com





Great knives, has some of my favorite grinds. Just an overall amazing American maker. Usually his stuff is quite a bit more expensive-- this line is his more affordable option would be a beautiful knife to pass down. Does patina, but not overly reactive. It growing in character with a patina over the years is a nice touch (if youre into that). Clocks in right under your budget too.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 16, 2021)

I love Mert but he’s an Aussie.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd go for a ShiHan in 52100. Fit and finish are superb, the grind is perfect, and the steel is tough as nails. Definitely an heirloom piece. They're typically in stock, so you can buy one right away rather than waiting on a custom.

I'd also second Tony LaSeur, whose work is stunningly beautiful. I owned one and thought it was prettier than it was functional. Museum quality craftsmanship. 

HSC3 is also a good american choice.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Feb 16, 2021)

daveb said:


> Martell is a great suggestion, esp if you find one in stainless.
> 
> Another great one is the HSC AEBL that is listed here: FS gyuto AEB-L
> 
> ...


Thanks
I just listed 3 more


----------



## parbaked (Feb 16, 2021)

Chuckles said:


> I love Mert but he’s an Aussie.


I think Mert moved to Australia from the US...


----------



## jtodd (Feb 16, 2021)

Chuckles said:


> I would go with a Dave Martell 240 gyuto with western handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there aren't any of these available anywhere.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 16, 2021)

(deleted)


----------



## labor of love (Feb 16, 2021)

S H I H A N


----------



## parbaked (Feb 16, 2021)

Here are two shops that sell a variety of nice, American made knives in your price range...








Rodriguez Butcher Supply, Inc.


Vacuum Sealers, Meat Grinders, Japanese Cutlery, American Cutlery, German Cutlery all in San Antonio TX, Custom knives, Kitchen appliances, Knives




homebutcher.com












Crocker Cutlery


Crocker Cutlery




crockercutlery.com


----------



## xxxclx (Feb 16, 2021)

labor of love said:


> S H I H A N



+1 on the Shihan

I like my Shihan 180mm gyuto so much that I am currently in the process of a custom order with him. He was very responsive in answering my emails and the price of a custom is pretty reasonable considering the level of care he puts in his work.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 16, 2021)

labor of love said:


> S H I H A N


I’m waiting on his AEBL restock. Can’t live without atleast one of his blades in my roll.


----------



## daizee (Feb 17, 2021)

Some good recommendations here for sure.
Epicedge and Eatingtools both sell a variety of craftsman kitchen knives from makers all over, and quite a few American.

Yeah, your budget is totally fine.


----------

